# largest size wheels and tires for 65



## MikeMcGinn (Apr 6, 2009)

I know this topic is probably been gone over a million times on here, but i can't find what I'm looking for.
So I thought I would ask.
I want to get Crager SS wheels for my 65. Can i do 15 x8?
What would be the largest tires I can use and not have any issues woith rubbing.
I don't what to have to modfiy the wheel wells either.

Thanks for all the help.
Mike


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I want to get Crager SS wheels for my 65. Can i do 15 x8? 
 yes, 15X8 will work on your car.

What would be the largest tires I can use and not have any issues woith rubbing.

 It depends on the front spacing, rear spacing, backspacing and aspect ratio. A 60 series tire on the 8" wheel will start at 225mm and can go up to 275mm,

here is a link to calculate backspacing;

Wheel / tire size calculator / comparer - RIMS-N-TIRES


----------



## MikeMcGinn (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks Randy I appreciate the help.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I run those rims with 295/50/15's. I did have to trim just a bit off the inside lip of the fenderwell with a grinder, but the look is well worth it.


----------

